# libpanelapplet-2.0 missing



## AlexN (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi to all. I performed an upgrade from FreeBSD-8.2-Release to 9.0-Release and then I began an upgrade of my installed ports. Almost all stuff was updated except a few gnome related ports such as gnome-applets, gdm, mousetweaks and some others. These ports refused to build because they are missing libpanelapplet-2.0. In other hand my gnome-panel is up to date and builds and installs without any error. I couldn't find any useful information in /usr/ports/UPDATING. Could anybody say something about this?

Thanks in advance.


----------

